# Ooooo! thanks Dad!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Dang..74.. turn on the a/c


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Dang..74.. turn on the a/c



Heck that ain't bad...at my folks place it'd be 78-79!:blink:

Kevin, you do have a thermometer that you leave in when you are cooking on the egg right?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Those are sweet. Best on the market.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Heck that ain't bad...at my folks place it'd be 78-79!:blink:
> 
> Kevin, you do have a thermometer that you leave in when you are cooking on the egg right?




I got an I grill mini but wish I had the bigger one that showed the temp on the screen. I can only view temp on my phone with the mini


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I love my thermopen!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice toys these are.


I have the slightly cheaper version, the Lavatools Javelin.

















What I really want for my smoking/BBQ needs is the new Thermoworks Smoke.
http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just what I needed!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Just what I needed!


Nothing like a hot cup of coffee and some good hand lotion in the morning...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice gift ! I've been to cheap to go and buy myself a remote meat and grill thermometer. I have to cook the old fashion way.... and guess or get up and check the grill. I don't have a meat thermometer of any style. Cooking like a caveman !


----------

